# سؤال حول كيفية التعرف على بعض المعادن



## سنجار (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،،،

إذا كان هناك قطعة معدنية ضمن منظومة ميكانيكية وسطح هذه القطعة متسخ جداً ويصعب رؤية السطح فكيف لي أن أتعرف على نوع المعدن وأنا في نفس الموقع مثلاً هل هو حديد زهر أو ستنلس ستيل أو سبيكة ألمنيوم أو حديد كربوني أو......

علماً بأنه لايمكن فك هذه القطعة لاختبارها أو معرفة وزنها لذا هل يمكن معرفة نوع المعدن من خلال طرق بسيطة وسريعة في موقع وجود القطعة.

آمل ممن لديه الخبرة تقديم الفائدة لي ولإخوانه.


----------



## م براق (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أنا أساعدك في نوع الاستيل 
أسهل طريقة للكشف عنه نقرب مغناطيس في حالة جذبه إذا Steel


----------



## سنجار (4 أبريل 2007)

شكراً م.براق على مرورك وكما قلت فإن المغناطيس ينجذب في حل كون المعدن حديد ما عدا الستنلس ستيل فإنه لايستجيب له المغناطيس
وننتظر من أهل الخبرة الإفادة خصوصاً في التفريق بين أنواع الحديد الأخرى


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

المعادن: 

يمكن تعريف المعدن بأنه عبارة عن مادة طبيعية ذات تركيب كيميائي مميز أو متغير في نطاق محدود وله تركيب بلوري داخلي ثابت ويظهر أحياناً على شكل بلورات ويوجد على شكل متبلور في أغلب الأحيان. 
ويلاحظ من التعريف السابق أن المعدن هو مادة توجد في الطبيعة وليس للإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات دخل في تكوينها.
كما نلاحظ أن التركيب الكيميائي ليس كافياً لتحديد المعدن حيث أنه لا بد أن نعرف التركيب البلوري الذي يتحكم في كثير من الصفات الطبيعية للمعدن مثل الصلابة والمخدش والوزن النوعي واللون. 
وتوجد المادة الكيميائية على صورة معدن أو أكثر يختلف كل منهما تمام الإختلاف عن الآخر فمثلاً يوجد الكربون في الطبيعة على صورة معدن الألماس وهو أصلب المعادن المعروفة كما يوجد على صورة معدن الجرافيت وهو من أقل المعادن صلابة
. وقد تمكن العلماء حتى الآن من وصف أكثر من ألفين معدن مختلف إلا أن جميع المعادن الشائعة التي تدخل في تركيب الصخور وكذلك المعادن الاقتصادية لا تتجاوز مئتي معدن فقط.


الأنظمة البلورية : 

توجد المعادن في أشكال بلورية مختلفة والبلورة عبارة عن جسم من وسط صلب متجانس التركيب الكيميائي ويحدها أسطح ومستويات طبيعية تعرف باسم أوجه البلورة وتتميز بوجود علاقات تماثل معينة
. ويمكن تقسيم البلورات عادة إلى سبعة نظم بلورية وذلك على أساس أطوال المحاور البلورية أ , ب , ج , والزوايا البلورية ? ، ? ، ? 

، والنظم البلورية السبعة هي:

1- نظام المكعب

2- نظام الرباعي

2- نظام السداسي 

4- نظام الثلاثي

5- نظام المعيني القائم 

6- نظام احادي الميل

7- نظام ثلاثي الميل


الخواص الطبيعية للمعادن

إن نوع الذرات وترتيبها الداخلي في أي معدن لا يحددان شكله البلوري فقط ولكنهما يحددان أيضاً خواصه الطبيعية والكيميائية والضوئية.
ويمكن التعرف على المعادن لإما بواسطة فحصها بالعين المجردة أو إختبارات طبيعية أو كيميائية أو ضوئية. وتعتبر الخواص ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

الطبيعية مهمة جداً للتعرف على المعادن ويمكن تقسيمها إلى التالي :

1- الخواص البصرية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تعتمد على الضوء مثل اللون والمخدش والشفافية والبريق والتضوء (التفلور والتفسفر).

2- الخواص التماسكية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تتوقف على مقدار تماسك المعدن مثل الصلابة والانفصام والانفصال والمكسر وكذلك قابلية المعدن للسحب والطرق والتشكيل.

3- الوزن النوعي :

وتتوقف هذه الخاصية على كيفية رص وترابط جزيئات وذرات المعدن.

4- الخواص الحسية:

وهي مجموعة من الخواص التي تعتمد على الحواس مثل الطعم والملمس والرائحة.

5- الخواص الحرارية:

وهي الخواص التي تعتمد على الحرارة مثل قابلية المعدن للانصهار.

الخواص التي تعتمد على المغناطيسية والكهربائية والنشاط الإشعاعي للمعدن.

الخواص التي تعتمد على الشكل البلوري للمعدن.

وفيما يلي استعراض موجز ومبسط للخواص الطبيعية :



التصنيف الكيميائي للمعادن:

يوجد المعدن على شكل مركب كيميائي يمكن بواسطة التحليل الكيميائي تحديد العناصر المكونة له وأيضاً معرفة معادلته الكيميائية وتوجد عدة طرق لتقسيم المعادن، 

بيد أن التصنيف الكيميائي يعد من أبسط وأشمل الطرق لتقسيم المعادن، وهو التصنيف المتبع في معظم جامعات ومتاحف الجيولوجيا في الوقت الحاضر. وتقسم المعادن من حيث تركيبها الكيميائي إلى عدة مجموعات كنا يلي:

1- مجموعة المعادن العنصرية : مثل الذهب والماس والكبريت.

2- مجموعة معادن الكبريتيدات : وهي المعادن التي يتحد فيها الكبريت مع العناصر الأخرى، مثل الجالينا والبايرايت.

3- مجموعة معادن الأكاسيد : وهي المعادن الناتجة عن اتحاد الكسجين بالعناصر الأخرى، مثل الكوارتز والهيماتايت والليمونايت.

4- مجموعة الهاليدات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع عناصر الهالوجين (فلور, كلور, بروم, يود) مثل معدن الهالايت والفلورايت.

5- مجموعة معادن الفوسفات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الفوسفات, مثل معدن الأباتايت.

6- مجموعة معادن الكربونات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الكربونات، مثل الكالسايت والدولومايت.

7- مجموعة معادن الكبريتات : وهي المعادن التي تتحد عناصرها مع مجموعة الكبريتات مثل الانهيدرايت والجبس.

8- مجموعة معادن السيليكات : وهي المعادن التي تتكون نتيجة اتحاد مجموعة السيليكا مع عنصر أو أكثر. وتعد السيليكات من أكبر مجموعات المعادن,



معدن الحديد مُنَزّلٌ من الفضاء الخارجي 

قال الله تعالى: {لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ} [الحديد: 25].

فهم المفسرين:

نقل عن علماء التفسير في تفسير هذه الآية قولهم بأن الحديد منزل من السماء، واستدلوا كذلك بالحديث المروي عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "أنزل الله أربع بركات من السماء: الحديد، والنار، والماء، والملح". أما منافع الحديد فقد أفاض المفسرون في الحديث عنها.

حقائق علمية:

- كشف علماء الجيولوجيا أن 35% من مكونات الأرض من الحديد.
- الحديد أكثر المعادن ثباتاً وتصل كثافته إلى 7874 كم3، وبذلك يحفظ توازن الأرض.
- يتميز الحديد بأعلى الخصائص المغناطيسية وذلك للمحافظة على جاذبية الأرض.
- أصل الحديد من مخلفات الشهب والنيازك التي تتساقط من الفضاء الخارجي على كوكب الأرض، حيث تتساقط آلاف النيازك التي قد يزن البعض منها عشرات الأطنان وقد تم اكتشاف بعضها في أستراليا وأميركا.
- لا تتكوّن ذرّة واحدة من معدن الحديد إلا بطاقة هائلة تفوق مجموع الطاقة الشمسية.


التفسير العلمي:


إن القرآن يقدّر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن معدن الحديد قد تم إنزاله من السماء ولم يكن موجوداً على كوكب الأرض.

وقد ذكر هذه الحقيقة علماء التفسير، كما أفاضوا في الكلام عن بأس الحديد ومنافعه. أما العلم فإنه لم يتوصل إليها إلا في أوائل الستينات حيث وجد علماء الفضاء أن أصل معدن الحديد ليس من كوكب الأرض بل من الفضاء الخارجي، وأنه من مُخلّفات الشهب والنيازك، إذ يحول الغلاف الجوي بعضاً منها إلى رماد عندما تدخل نطاق الأرض، ويسقط البعض الآخر على أشكال وأحجام مختلفة.

كشف علماء الفضاء مؤخراً أن عنصر الحديد لا يمكن له أن يتكون داخل المجموعة الشمسية، فالشمس نجم ذو حرارة وطاقة غير كافية لدمج عنصر الحديد، وهذا ما دفع بالعلماء إلى القول بأن معدن الحديد قد تم دمجه خارج مجموعتنا الشمسية، ثم نزل إلى الأرض عن طريق النيازك والشهب.

ويعتقد علماء الفلك حالياً أن النيازك والشهب ما هي إلا مقذوفات فلكية من ذرات مختلفة الأحجام، وتتألف من معدن الحديد وغيره، ولذلك كان معدن الحديد من أول المعادن التي عُرِفتْ للإنسانية على وجه الأرض، لأنه يتساقط بصورة نقية من السماء على شكل نيازك.


ومن هذا الشرح العلمي تتبين لنا دقة الوصف القرآني "أنزلنا الحديد". ولكن ما هو البأس الشديد وما هي المنافع التي أشار إليها القرآن بقوله: {فيه بأس شديد و منافع للناس}؟

لقد وجد علماء الكيمياء أن معدن الحديد هو أكثر المعادن ثباتاً ولم يتوصل العلم إلى الآن من اكتشاف معدن له خواص الحديد في بأسه وقوته ومرونته وشدة تحمله للضغط. وهو أيضاً أكثر المعادن كثافةً حيث تصل كثافته إلى 7874 كم3، وهذا يفيد الأرض في حفظ توازنها. كما يعتبر معدن الحديد الذي يشكل 35% من مكونات الأرض، أكثر العناصر مغناطيسية وذلك لحفظ جاذبيتها.

في واقع الأمر لم تعرف البشرية أهمية الحديد الصناعية إلا في القرن الثامن عشر أي بعد نزول القرآن باثني عشر قرناً، حيث اتجه العالم فجأة إلى صناعة الحديد واكتشفوا أيسر الوسائل لاستخراجه. وقد دخل الحديد الآن في كل المجالات الصناعية كأساس لها، بل أصبح حجر الزاوية في جميع استعمالات البشر، فهو يستخدم كأنسب معدن في صناعة الأسلحة وأساساً لجميع الصناعات الثقيلة والخفيفة.

ولا بد أن نذكر أيضاً أن الحديد عنصر أساسي في كثير من الكائنات الحية، كما في بناء النباتات التي تمتص مركباته من التربة، والهيموغلوبين في خلايا الدم عند الإنسان والحيوان.



نبذه عن صناعة الحديد

عاد الحديد مرة اخرى ليحتل مكانة بارزه في فنون العمارة والديكور والزخرفة وبدأ يفرض وجوده علي كل ركن من أركان المنازل والمحلات،
ويتباري مهندسوا الديكور والمصممون الآن في إنتاج أعمال ذات مستوي رفيع،
كما أصبحت من أساسيات بناء وزخرفة المدن والقري السياحية التي تستخدم الحديد المزخرف بدءاً من البوابات وحتي الشوايات!

سبق الإيطاليون العالم في استخدام الحديد لإضافة لمسات جمالية لنافوراتهم الأثرية التي تتزين بها أكبر ميادين إيطاليا بخلاف التماثيل الحديدية التي تتساقط عليها قطرات الماء بصورة رائعة.. 

وقد شهد القرن الثامن عشر ظهور العديد من الفنانين الإيطاليين الذين استخدموا هذا المعدن في أعمالهم الفنية، وتأثر بهم كثير من الفنانين التشكيليين في فرنسا وباقي دول أوروبا
ويتطلب المنتج الحديدي في مجال العمارة استخدام وحدات متكررة وبشكل محدد مسبقاً وفي تناغم شبه شبكي ينفذ منه الضوء وبأشكال هندسية رائعة، 
يتخللها حشوات تتسم بالبساطة مع التكرارية والتوازن في التصميم وفقاً لما يتطلبه الحيز المراد تزيينه.
ويستخدم الحديد بشكل عام في تصميم الحواجز الفاصلة والبوابات بأشكالها المختلفة حيث يُضاف إلي التصميمات الهندسية المستخدمة تصميم زخرفي يُضفي لمسات جمالية تنطق بالحيوية ولابد أن تتناسب مع المكان المراد زخرفته، 
وبعض هذه التصميمات عبارة عن لوحات معدنية لطيور أو أسماك يلجأ إليها المصمم للخروج من حيز التصميمات الهندسية الجافة.



للحديد المشغول (المطرق) وظيفتان أساسيتان: الحماية والتجميل. هاتان الوظيفتان لا تعملان إلا بعد اللمسات التي يضعها الصانع الفني على معدن الحديد.
إن هذه اللمسات تختصر العديد من مراحل العمل التي يقوم بها الفني لابتكار الأشكال والتصاميم من الحديد المشغول.
إن العمارة والبناء وعبر العصور، تفترض استخدام معدن الحديد بأشكال متعددة، 
لقد اختلف في كل عصر الشكل المناسب لتشكيل الحديد ليتوافق مع هذا العصر أو ذاك، كما اختلفت تقنية شغله وإنتاجه،
فجاءت مختلفة حسب أحاسيس الصانع الفنان وحسب العصر الذي ينتمي إليه أو الحضارة التي يعيشها. في هذا الكتاب الذي تكاد المكتبات العربية تخلو من موضوعه، يجمع المؤلف أكثر من 150 تصميماً في الحديد المشغول، وهذه التصاميم تغطي الأبواب الخارجية الأبواب الداخلية، 
الدرابزينات داخل وخارج المبنى، الفواصل الداخلية، 
نوافذ ودفاعات النوافذ، وفيه لم يتجاهل المؤلف الذوق والتصميم القديم للحديد المشغول بل عمل بجهد للحصول على المراجع القديمة جداً ليخرج ذلك الفن القديم بالفن الحديث، وهذا ما جعل النماذج التي يقدمها مسايرة للعصر الحالي ومتناسبة مع كل الأذواق.



مواصفات الحديد

معدن لامع فضي أبيض اللون ، وتتراوح صلادته بين (4) إلى (5) بمقياس موس، وهو معدن ناعم الملمس قابل للسحب والطرق. ويتمغنط بسهولة في درجات الحرارة العادية، بينما تصعب عملية المغنطة عندما يسخن الحديد، وعند درجة حرارة (790) درجة مئوية، تختفي خاصية المغنطة. 
والحديد من العناصر المعدنية الانتقالية التي تقع في المجموعة ( من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (26)، ووزنه الذري (55.847)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (7.86). وينصهر الحديد عند درجة حرارة (1535)ْ مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2750)ْ مئوية. ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

خصائص الحديد 

يوجد الحديد حرا -أي غير متحد بعناصر أخرى ما خلا بعض الشوائب- في الطبيعة إلا أن نسبته ضئيلة جدا ولكن مركباته واسعة الانتشار في التربة والصخور بنسب متفاوتة، وأهم خاماته التي تصلح للتعدين والحصول على الحديد هي أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ويطلق عليه أحيانا اسم أكسيد الحديد الأسود. ومن خاماته الرئيسية الأخرى حجر الدم وهو أكسيد الحديديك، والليمونيت وهو أوكسيد الحديديك المائي الذي يحتوي على ماء التبلور، والسدريت وهو كربونات الحديدوز وتحتوي أغلب خامات الحديد على شوائب من مركبات وعناصر غيره، كالرمل أو ثاني أكسيد السليكلون، والفوسفور، والمنجنيز. 
ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الحديد معدن نشط، وهو يتحد مع الهالوجين والكبريت والفوسفور والكربون والسليكون، كما أنه يزيح الهيدروجين من كل الأحماض المخففة. ويحترق الحديد في الأكسجين مكونا أكسيد فيروسوفريك. وعندما يتعرض الحديد للهواء الرطب، فإنه يصدأ ويكون أكسيدا حديديا رقيقا يتراوح لونه بين البني والأحمر (الصدأ). 
ويعتبر تكون الصدأ ظاهرة كهربائية كيميائية حيث تتحد الشوائب الموجودة في الحديد اتحادا كهربيا مع معدن الحديد. ومما يزيد من سرعة التفاعل الماء والمواد المذابة المتحللة كهربائيا مثل الملح. وأثناء هذه العملية، يتحلل معدن الحديد ويتفاعل مع الأكسجين في الهواء مكونا الصدأ. ويستمر التفاعل أسرع في المواضع التي يتراكم فيها الصدأ ويصبح سطح المعدن كما لو كان به حفر. وعندما يغمس الحديد في حمض النتريك المركز، فإنه يكون طبقة من الأكسيد تجع له سالبا بمعنى أنه لا يتفاعل كيميائيا مع الأحماض أو المواد الأخرى. ويتم التخلص من طبقة الأكسيد الواقية من خلال الطرق والضرب على المعدن الذي يصبح نشطا مرة أخرى. 
والخامات التي تصلح للتعدين تحتوي عادة على نسبة لا تقل عن (50%) من الحديد، وقد تصل نسبة الحديد في بعض خاماته إلى (65%) كما هو الحال في خاماته الموجودة في القارة الإفريقية. 

1.يتم توريد حديد التسليح بعد اعتماد المهندس المشرف وذلك بعد إجراء اختبارات شد للحديد في مختبر معتمد ويقوم المقاول بعمل اللازم لتأمين سلامة تشوين الحديد في الموقع.
2.يقوم المقاول بدراسة قضبان التسليح الموضحة في المخططات في جميع أجزاء البناء وينسق معها كافة الفتحات التي يمكن أن توجد على الخرسانة ويقدم الرسومات التوضيحية لها إن لم توجد ويكون مسئولاً عن سلامة ترتيبها .
3.تركب قضبان التسليح وتوضع فوق كراسي مصنوعة خصيصاً لذلك من الخرسانة وتتباعد عن بعضها بنفس الأبعاد والمواصفات المذكورة في الرسومات التنفيذية للخرسانة ويتم ربط قضبان التسليح الرئيسي بواسطة أسلاك التربيط المغلفن وتحفظ في أماكنها بواسطة مباعدات وكراسي ووسائل أخرى متفق عليها. بحيث لا يقل الفراغ بين قضبان الحديد عن 2.5سم أو قطر القضيب أيهما أكبر. ولا يقل الفراغ الرأسي بين قضبان الحديد عن 2.5سم أو 3/4 قطر القضيب أيهما أكبر. وقبل أن يوضع حديد التسليح في مكانه ، يجب أن يكون منظفاً من الصدأ ومن الشوائب الأخرى، وكل ما يقلل قوة الربط بين الخرسانة وحديد التسليح وفي حالة تأخر الصب بعد وضع حديد التسليح يجب أن تدقق أوضاعها ويعاد تنظيفها. 4
.يجب تشكيل حددي التسليح قبل التركيب ولا يسمح بثني وكسح الحديد بعد التركيب.
5.لا يسمح باستعمال التسخين لثني قضبان التسليح ولا يسمح أيضاً بوجود أية قضبان لا توجد في التصميم أصلاً إلا بتعليمات من المهندس المشرف.
6.سماكة طبقة التغطية لأي قضيب حديدي لا تقل عن 2.5سم في البلاطات و3سم في الجسور والأعمدة، و5 سم في الأساسات والجدران الاستنادية.
7.لا يقل طول الوصل في الأعمدة ومناطق الضغط عن ( 45 ) مرة قطر القضبان الموصولة، ولا يقل طول الوصل في مناطق الشد عن (60) مرة قطر القضبان الموصولة ولا يسمح بعمل وصلات لأكثر من ثلث الحديد المشدود في مقطع واحد ولا تقل المسافة بين مركزي وصلتين متجاورتين بنفس الجسر عن (60) مرة قطر القضبان الموصولة ويجب أخذ موافقة المهندس عند تعديل أطوال التسليح وخصوصاً الكمرات الطويلة .
8.يتوجب اختبار جميع إرساليات قضبان الصلب .
9.وتقسم كل إرسالية إلى مجموعات متجانسة من حيث الصنف والقطر بحيث تؤخذ عينة واحدة لكل قطر مختلف، والعينة تحتوي على ثلاث قطع.
10.تؤخذ العينات من القضبان أو الأسلاك الطويلة والعرضية للشبك وبطول كاف لإجراء اختبار الشد والقص والثني وبمعدل لا يقل عن عينة لكل (25) طن من الشبك أو جزء منه .
11.جميع الحديد المستعمل في الخرسانة باستثناء الكانات من النوع المبزر ويكون إجهاد الخضوع للحديد 4200كغم/سم2. أما حديد الكانات فيكون من النوع الأملس وإجهاد خضوعه 2800كغم/سم2.
12.على المقاول توريد مواد التسليح إلى الموقع بالأنواع والأطوال والأقطار ودرجات القووة المطلوبة لضمان حسن تنفيذ أعمال التسليح وبأقل عمليات وصل ( Splicing ) ممكنة.
13.إذا لم تشمل المخططات بشكل مفصل وواضح على جداول تفصيلية لقص قضبان الحديد وثنيها، يجب على المقاول عندئذ، وقبل المباشرة بأعمال التسليح إعداد تلك الجداول وتقديمها للمهندس للموافقة عليها و مع العلم أن تلك الموافقة لا تعفي المقاول من تحمل المسئولية كاملة عن أعمال التسليح حسب شروط العقد.
14.يمنع استعمال حديد التسليح الملتوي وإن أمكن تعديله أو طرقه.
15.لا يسمح بوصل ما يزيد عن (25) بالمائة من القضبان المطلوبة عند أي مقطع . ويراعى ألا تعيق الوصلات صب الخرسانة.
16.تكون جميع القضبان والأسلاك قادرة على أن تتحمل الثني بزاوية مقدارها (180) درجة حول بكرة قطرها ثلاثة أضعاف قطر القضيب أو السلك دون حدوث أي تشقق أو تمزق لتلك القضبان أو الأسلاك. يجب أن تتحمل الأسلاك المشوهة إعادة الثني من خلال بكرة يعادل قطرها (4) مرات قطر السلك وبدون أي تشققات​
منقول والمصدر 

http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cach...319+طرق+كشف+المعادن&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=18&gl=eg


----------



## هزبر المقطري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء في المنتدى من مشرفين وأعضاء او حتى زوار اشكركم على ما بذلتموه وما تبذلونه من المنفعة والخير لكل من يسأل أو يستفسر عن اي معلومة يجهلها .
أخواني أحب منكم ان تفيدونا بالكتب أو المراجع التي يمكن أن يستفيد منها السأل والزائر , ولذلك فأرجوا منكم أن تفيدوني بالكتب التي يمكن أستعين بها في دراستي لمادة الجولوجيا الهندسية .

شاكرا لكم حسن التقبل .

الطالب/ هزبرالمقطري


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أكتوبر 2007)

هزبر المقطري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخواني الاعزاء في المنتدى من مشرفين وأعضاء او حتى زوار اشكركم على ما بذلتموه وما تبذلونه من المنفعة والخير لكل من يسأل أو يستفسر عن اي معلومة يجهلها .
> أخواني أحب منكم ان تفيدونا بالكتب أو المراجع التي يمكن أن يستفيد منها السأل والزائر , ولذلك فأرجوا منكم أن تفيدوني بالكتب التي يمكن أستعين بها في دراستي لمادة الجولوجيا الهندسية .
> 
> ...



--------------
اخى العزيز لقد وضعت بعون الله موضوع كامل فى الجيولوجيا الهندسيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68069


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 فبراير 2010)

eng-maher قال:


> --------------
> اخى العزيز لقد وضعت بعون الله موضوع كامل فى الجيولوجيا الهندسيه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68069


 
الأخ المهندس ماهر 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً.​


----------



## مصطفي المغبوب (1 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
بعد التحية 
اود ان اضيف الي موضوع الحديد ان خامات الحديد هي عبارة عن معادت تتشكل في اغلبها من الاكاسيد ،اي عنصر الحديد المتحد مع الاوكسيجين مع او بدون ماء مختزن، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن كل من " الهيماتايت " ،و "الجيوثايت" ،و "الماجنيتايت" .
ولذلك يتم استخلاص فلز الحديد بواسطة عملية التخلص من الاوكسيجين والتي تعرف باسم "الاختزال " ،وهناك نوعان من طرق الاختزال هما :
1 - الاختزال بالوقود الصلب ، وهو الفحم ،والتي تعرف باسم الفرن اللافح " Blast Furnace " ,وتعتمد علي الفحم الحجري المعروف باسم "الكوك" ، الذي هو احد نتائج عملية التقطير الاتلافي للفحم الحجري ،حيث يتفاعل الفحم ، باعتباره يتكون من الكربون ، مع الاوكسيجين ليشكل كل من غاز اول وثاني اكسيد الكربون ، كما ان فحم 
الكوك يتفاعل مع العديد من الشوائب ليشكل منها مركبات الكربونات .
2 - الاختزال بالوقود الغازي : وهي التي تعتمد علي الغاز الطبيعي الذي هو في العادة مكون من غاز الميثان في غالبيته وتركيبه هو " CH4 " ، اي ان هذا الغاز يشتمل علي عنصرين يعملان علي اختزال اكاسيد الحديد للحصول علي مركبات اساسية هي الماء وغازي اول ثواني اكسيد الكربون.
هذا للعلم والاضاف ،برجاء تحقيق الاستفادة.
مصطفي المبروك المغبوب


----------



## احمد الحوت (1 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المعلومات عن معدن الحديد من الاخ المهندس ماهر 
اما الاخ سنجار الذي سئل عن كيفية معرفة نوع الحديد بطريقة ( بدائية ) اذا صح التعبير 
من خلال الصوت الذي يصدره المعدن عن طرقه 

اذا كان الصوت المسموع قوي اي كانك طرقت شى فارغ فهذا حديد الزهر بسبب وجود نسبة عالية من الكاربون فيه والتي بدورها تجعل المسافات بين ذرات الحديد كبيرة

اذا كان الصوت المسموع وسط اي اقل بقليل من حديد الزهر فهذا حديد مطاوع لان نسبة الكاربون اقل مما يعني المسافة بين ذرات الحديد متقاربة اكثر من حديد الزهر 

اذا كان الصوت المسموع ضعيف فهذا حديد الفولاذ


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (25 مارس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
واي معلومات تتوفر لدي ان شاء الله ازودكم بيهة


----------

